# Need help Wiring up a Thermostat



## mailman (Mar 31, 2011)

Bought a 91' Wilderness camper with no thermostat installed. Has propane heat and a Coleman ac unit up top. I have a red and white wire coming out of the wall and I know this is for heat because when I twist them together the furnace comes on...and stays on of course. Just bought a new non-digital Coleman thermostat but the wire colors I have coming out of the wall don't jive with the thermostat. ALL I want to do right now is wire this thermostat up to control the heat, that's all, nothing else. I tried wiring up the heater wires to the thermostat wires, red to red and white to white...nothing, won't kick on. Anyone have the answer to my problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## amcdeac (Aug 30, 2009)

Heruide put up the best instructions on the internet:

Replacing the original thermostat - He Ruide's Photos 

Have not seen him post in quite awhile; I hope he is well.


----------

